# Glossybox January 2015 **Spoilers**



## Kookymama (Dec 28, 2014)

Thought I would start a thread in preparation for January. 

Also, for those that have received Skin Inc in their glossyboxes (Mother's Day 2014 and July 2014), you can now purchase this brand at Sephora.  Once I get through my stash of serums, I am all over this.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 28, 2014)

I sat out for the Dec box (unless you count getting my November box on Dec 20), but I have enough dots for a free box.  I rec'd the email about the 20% promo, but it expires 31 Dec and I don't want to sub for a Dec box.  

C'mon January -- make me spend my dots (not my dollars)!

I'm not including GB in my no/low buy 100 days, since it's one of my 'regular' subs.  I am not taking on any new subs.  Considering I had 14 at one point, I think I'm pretty good with 5/6 and two quarterlies.


----------



## candes (Dec 30, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I sat out for the Dec box (unless you count getting my November box on Dec 20), but I have enough dots for a free box.  I rec'd the email about the 20% promo, but it expires 31 Dec and I don't want to sub for a Dec box.
> 
> C'mon January -- make me spend my dots (not my dollars)!
> 
> I'm not including GB in my no/low buy 100 days, since it's one of my 'regular' subs.  I am not taking on any new subs.  Considering I had 14 at one point, I think I'm pretty good with 5/6 and two quarterlies.


Whoa...  Bet you have a ton of extra stuff socked away.  You know you could have bought the Ru la La deal back at the end of Nov.  You would have had until February 22, 2015 to use that.  Unfortunately though, the most we could get was a 6 month sub.

Anyways, I am looking forward to our next box.  Is it me, or are all the subs slow with the spoilers  for Jan?


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 30, 2014)

candes said:


> Whoa...  Bet you have a ton of extra stuff socked away.  You know you could have bought the Ru la La deal back at the end of Nov.  You would have had until February 22, 2015 to use that.  Unfortunately though, the most we could get was a 6 month sub.
> 
> Anyways, I am looking forward to our next box.  Is it me, or are all the subs slow with the spoilers  for Jan?


I have a decent stash, lol.

I'm not sure why I didn't pick up the RueLaLa deal.  *shrug*  There will always be another deal/promo/etc., so I'm not too concerned.

I think part of my hesitation is the fact that now that I've been introduced to a lot of things/brand I prefer to explore those for awhile, rather than take in more random stuff.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 1, 2015)

First spoiler ! 



Spoiler


----------



## Boadicea (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm not excited by the spoiler, but I am looking forward to seeing the other two spoilers. I wonder if they will all be smaller sizes. I feel a bit spoiled by the December box having large sizes. 

Also I have my glossy dots to redeem and I love skincare but not sure if I want to redeem them on this.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jan 1, 2015)

Quick question for you ladies:  If I use my RueLaLa code today will I get the January box as my 1st box? I don't really want to get December again...

Thanks for your help!  :sdrop:


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 1, 2015)

You will get January.  Even though there are no pictures, they are advertising January 2015 on their website.

I like cleansers so, this is a good spoiler for me.


----------



## candes (Jan 2, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> First spoiler !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this spoiler.  Hope we get a full size of this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Jan 2, 2015)

It looks like 1 oz...


----------



## candes (Jan 2, 2015)

sarap said:


> It looks like 1 oz...


I could live with 1 oz, that's enough to know if you like it.  Thanx for pointing that out.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jan 3, 2015)

Kookymama said:


> You will get January.  Even though there are no pictures, they are advertising January 2015 on their website.
> 
> I like cleansers so, this is a good spoiler for me.


Thanks for the reply, kookymama.  So, I dutifully started up my new Rue La La 6 month sub today without incident....... and then a few hours later they billed me for January on my monthly sub that I had canceled in time for December to be my last box.  So, I sent a message to customer service and, hopefully, I will get it sorted out next week.  I had timed everything so I would NOT overlap the boxes. *sigh*  :wacko2:   Luckily, it was with Paypal so I can always refute it if it gets to that point.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 3, 2015)

@@girlnamedpete -  I found the Rue La La coupon easy to use too.  I was somewhat nervous about purchasing it so was happy all went well. That stinks that they charged you on your other sub. I am sure it will get straightened out. 

I have a 3 month sub which I started in December. So, I think I need to cancel by February 15th to avoid a March billing for another 3 months.  I hope I remember and that it goes smoothly.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jan 3, 2015)

Kookymama said:


> @@girlnamedpete -  I found the Rue La La coupon easy to use too.  I was somewhat nervous about purchasing it so was happy all went well. That stinks that they charged you on your other sub. I am sure it will get straightened out.
> 
> I have a 3 month sub which I started in December. So, I think I need to cancel by February 15th to avoid a March billing for another 3 months.  I hope I remember and that it goes smoothly.


I just realized I took a screen shot of the "sorry to see you go" message I rec'd when I canceled and it is dated 11/26.  Yay!  If I get any pushback I have proof. Being type A definitely pays off sometimes!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BrierReviewer (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm hoping it's full size as I'm running a little low on cleanser.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jan 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> First spoiler !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still have my Vichy face cream from I can't remember when... so will use those together...

...after I' get through the Caudalie delux Preimer Cru cream, eye cream &amp; serum set, plus the gabillion tubes of Origins and the Kiehls...

I sock away my extras in a clear bin at the back of the fridge so they stay fresh longer and when another same branded product comes in I'll put those into rotation.  

I wish my boxes (CO to DC move) would get here already!  Am living off 2 tiny test tubs of Shisaido and Clarin from Sephora and redeemed 100 points for a wee tube of Philosophy'a Back to Nature.  I also got some Tom Ford and Nest frag testers.  Am tempted to buy but I have soooooo much of nearly everything, at least a 4 to 8 months worth of inventory.  Need to join @ 100 day no/low buy possie.

Something happens when one has little expandible income, the GWP with no minimum purchase really suck me in.  My little stash likely runs close to that of any well-heeled 5th Avenue denizen, except mine are all in 'deluxe' sizes in the forms of GWP.  Am such 'Breakfast at Tiffany's' with make-up and beauty products.

But I really want to buy Juice Beauty's Stem Cellular set on both their and BIrchbox website for $125.  That stuff is great!  It lightens my sun/age/life spots and kept them all looking no denser then the freckles I've always have.  Face tingles a little too and feels lively????  Like it that there are no 'cone'!!  Okay I need to take this to the enabler's thread....

Back to BirchBox, the Nuxe face cream wasn't for me from last month, got one from beauty or drugstore .com as a GWP and it irritated my sking and nose.  

Am excited to see what else is in the box.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jan 5, 2015)

girlnamedpete said:


> I just realized I took a screen shot of the "sorry to see you go" message I rec'd when I canceled and it is dated 11/26.  Yay!  If I get any pushback I have proof. Being type A definitely pays off sometimes!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Shockingly, I got a refund yesterday (SUNDAY!) and an email saying the monthly is canceled (again).  Whew!  I was bracing myself for a fight! *LOL*  :bringiton:


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi all,

Just  got an email with a pretty enticing deal for signing up for a 6-month or 12-month sub. (Apologies in advance if the images don't load properly- never added images to a post before).




Also, is this the second spoiler for the January box?



Spoiler








ETA: can someone give me pointers on how to do a proper spoiler tag because it appears that my attempt failed miserably


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Jan 8, 2015)

Hmmm....that's cool, Kueshi is a toner. I don't think I've ever received a toner in a sub box before. This is a first!


----------



## wadedl (Jan 8, 2015)

At first i thought it was another face wash by the name but I am happy to see a toner. Maybe the last spoiler will be a purifying type mask.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 8, 2015)

Stella A said:


> ETA: can someone give me pointers on how to do a proper spoiler tag because it appears that my attempt failed miserably


You don't need to do a spoiler because the thread title includes the word "Spoilers".

Thanks for posting. I have never received a toner in a sub. I have been thinking about purchasing one. This box is good for me.


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 8, 2015)

@Kookymama  Thanks!  I was hoping to practice though for when I need to add a spoiler tag...


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm excited about the toner too since it's non-astringent. My poor dry skin needs all the help it can get this winter!

Also, what do you all think about the 6 free gifts with 6-month or 12-month sub deal? My initial 3-month trial sub ended last month and I'm thinking the gifts + 6-month sub for $115 might be a good deal for me. Does glossybox come out with better deals than this typically? I'm trying to decide whether to go for a monthly sub and wait for a better deal or go with 6-month subscription now...


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 8, 2015)

Stella A said:


> Also, what do you all think about the 6 free gifts with 6-month or 12-month sub deal? My initial 3-month trial sub ended last month and I'm thinking the gifts + 6-month sub for $115 might be a good deal for me. Does glossybox come out with better deals than this typically? I'm trying to decide whether to go for a monthly sub and wait for a better deal or go with 6-month subscription now...


I have received all but the hair therapy from GLOSSYBOX already. All good products.  If they interest you, it would be like getting a free box, just without the box. 

They did do a discount through Rue La La recently and I believe a 20% off one box.  So, there are discounts that pop up.


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 8, 2015)

Kookymama said:


> I have received all but the hair therapy from GLOSSYBOX already. All good products.  If they interest you, it would be like getting a free box, just without the box.
> 
> They did do a discount through Rue La La recently and I believe a 20% off one box.  So, there are discounts that pop up.



Thanks again! I think I'm going to sign up for this deal since I've liked all the boxes overall that I received with my first 3-month sub and I would really like to try a few of the gifts being offered with a new sub sign-up. So much for cutting back on spending after the holidays! :lol:   I'm off to sign-up for glossybox then off to cancel Ipsy...


----------



## SaraP (Jan 8, 2015)

Stella A said:


> I'm excited about the toner too since it's non-astringent. My poor dry skin needs all the help it can get this winter!
> 
> Also, what do you all think about the 6 free gifts with 6-month or 12-month sub deal? My initial 3-month trial sub ended last month and I'm thinking the gifts + 6-month sub for $115 might be a good deal for me. Does glossybox come out with better deals than this typically? I'm trying to decide whether to go for a monthly sub and wait for a better deal or go with 6-month subscription now...


@stellaa There are deals from time to time, I just ended a 12month that ran $12 per box. I haven't see anything that good in the last 3 months. Mr Rebates will give you $3 back per box or Ebates is $2.75 back (although you have to unsub and resub).

*jsut saw you plan to do it, you won't regret dropping Ipsy for glossy!! Also I'm pming you regarding spoilers.


----------



## Kristy_Isabelle (Jan 8, 2015)

That step 3 sure looks like 2 bottles of something.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 8, 2015)

A toner! I love it, I'm all for skin care that isn't a (another) moisturizer!


----------



## SaraP (Jan 8, 2015)

I wonder if the 3rd spoiler will be and either or item. Since the photo shows 2 bottles or maybe it's a 2 step product...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 8, 2015)

Shoppergirll said:


> Hmmm....that's cool, Kueshi is a toner. I don't think I've ever received a toner in a sub box before. This is a first!


That is funny - I have so many toners from subs in FULL SIZE I spray them all over my body and still can't get through them


----------



## SaraP (Jan 8, 2015)

I've never received a toner in any of my subs, Glossybox, Ipsy, Birchbox, Boxycharm, Sample Society, or Popsugar.


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Jan 9, 2015)

sarap said:


> @stellaa There are deals from time to time, I just ended a 12month that ran $12 per box. I haven't see anything that good in the last 3 months. Mr Rebates will give you $3 back per box or Ebates is $2.75 back (although you have to unsub and resub).
> 
> *jsut saw you plan to do it, you won't regret dropping Ipsy for glossy!! Also I'm pming you regarding spoilers.


can you pm me how to do spoilers as well? Thanks!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 9, 2015)

I just got a shipping notice.  For January's box?  On the 9th.

I guess there has to be a first time for everything.


----------



## candes (Jan 9, 2015)

Under the weather, so I am surprised that no one caught the second spoiler from a day ago or so.  Kueshi Pure &amp; Clear Face Toner  And I would suspect not full sized since they artfully cut off the weight.  But I could be wrong.  

Yikes I am out of the loop with my bug.  86 that.


----------



## aniadania (Jan 10, 2015)

There is the third and last spoiler: truffle serum from Italy, 5ml I think. And toner is full size, 200ml


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 10, 2015)

Full Spoilers are on MSA.


----------



## wadedl (Jan 10, 2015)

I wonder if there will be a variation since the spoiler showed 2 tubes.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 10, 2015)

I hope there's a variation, because I received the truffle serum sample in my February 2014 box.

I'm excited about the toner. I love toners.

Also, surveys are up for December if you haven't filled them out. There are 6 for a total of 120 points.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jan 10, 2015)

This will be my fourth month of glossybox....I wasn't super wowed by previous boxes (though to be fair, I still haven't seen my December box in the flesh. I just received shipping notice on December's box on JANUARY 9TH!)  but the upcoming January box looks pretty good. At least according to the spoilers and then the review on MSA.

I'm always happy to try new cleansers, same for toners (I received a toner in a sub once: my first Ipsy bag, which I think was either May or June 2014). I got that truffle serum in a birchbox about a year ago, but I was a skincare neophyte then, and didn't really know how to use the serum. So here's to round two on that. I like makeup brushes, and while I have enough black eyeliners to reproduce a lifesize of Picasso's _Guernica, _at least this is a new brand (to me) and packaging looks cute.

So, yay! Too bad I'll have to wait another 7 weeks before my January box gets to me....

:couch:


----------



## Lola123 (Jan 11, 2015)

If you go to My Subscription Addiction she has January 2015 full review on Glossybox...  it's nice! Like the makeup brush..


----------



## Lola123 (Jan 11, 2015)

These are the January products for Glossybox 2015...


----------



## babiegurl37 (Jan 11, 2015)

Omg!!! I may have to resub just for that Teeez brush!! I absolutely LOVE Teeez cosmetics and I can't wait until they are selling in the States!!!!


----------



## Mermaid35 (Jan 13, 2015)

Got my Glossybox today. I noticed stuff floating around in the Kueshi toner.  Kind of like oily strands and fragments.  The label say Pure &amp; Clean but it seems kind of dirty to me.   Anyone else?


----------



## candes (Jan 13, 2015)

Mermaid35 said:


> Got my Glossybox today. I noticed stuff floating around in the Kueshi toner.  Kind of like oily strands and fragments.  The label say Pure &amp; Clean but it seems kind of dirty to me.   Anyone else?


Perhaps temp extremes during shipment affected it?  I would shake it up a bit and see what happens.


----------



## wadedl (Jan 14, 2015)

Quite happy with this month's Glossybox. The toner smells really good and it full size, yay! The brush is nice and dense and I actually don't have that many. The cleanser does not have to be washed off so I can save that for lazy days, if it works well I may have to buy some. I love the Vichy Miscellar water so hopefully this will be as good. Expensive serum, I'll give it a try. The eyeliner is twist up so that can go in my purse instead of what is in there. Just be careful its nice and soft, I broke the tip off. It applies nicely, we'll see if it stays.


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm so excited about this Glossybox, can't wait to receive mine! I need a toner and this one is full-size! I'm running low on my gentle cleanser, so this cleanser will be exciting to try. I know I'll use it all up. What makeup junkie can't use a makeup brush? I'll be adding the truffle serum to my daytime regimen for at least the next 30 days (if it lasts that long) to see if it makes a difference. I don't wear eyeliner tho and I have so many but maybe I'll try giving it a go?


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 15, 2015)

Well, who knows if I will ever get my box.  It made it to my hometown, then decided to go to Orlando.  While I'm sure the weather is nicer there, I don't really understand why, after the US Postal Service had the box at the correct post office, they would send it elsewhere.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 15, 2015)

@@SneakyBurrito - That's an interesting route.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 15, 2015)

Kookymama said:


> @SneakyBurrito - That's an interesting route.


To follow up, I am FLOORED.  I contacted Glossybox via e-mail before I left work to go home and walk my dog at lunchtime.  I got back and they had replied and are shipping me a replacement box.  I got an e-mail response in less than 90 minutes from Glossybox.  I never thought I would see the day.

ETA: They're probably on their best behavior because my 1-year subscription will be up soon.  I'm on a no-buy but am thinking I can cancel something else when the no-buy is up and resubscribe month-to-month because I really do tend to use more from GB than other subs.  I actually like the hair products they send.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 15, 2015)

@@SneakyBurrito - Great news! I am with you on this sub. Unfortunately, I subbed to this one before I subbed to BB. So, BB was put in an awful position and could never live up. Its fun with the mystery of what I will get, points, etc. But, even $10 is good to put toward  my other obsessions.

Will you cancel GB and then resub monthly. I found no other way to just convert it online. My 3 month sub ends in March so, I think by Feb 15th I have to make this happen as well.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 15, 2015)

This month ends my year old sub and 2 free boxes with points. I have 800+ points still, but I'm back to month to month for now. I have been with GB for over 2 years and I do end up with most of the boxes. We'll see how it goes having to cancel by the 15th, I most likely need to set a calendar alert.

I noticed they are sending YouTube "beauty guru's" boxes this month for review. 3 of the people I sub to have reviewed the Jan box and all 3 said it was their first box and it was gratis.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 15, 2015)

Today is the day to cancel if you don't want to be charged for the February box.   Maybe, if anyone thinks of it we can do a reminder post.

@@SaraP - are you back to a month to month now?  If so, I am wondering how you did it or will do it.  The last time I had a 3 month sub, I couldn't just click a button to change my plan.  I had to cancel and then sign back up.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 15, 2015)

Kookymama said:


> Will you cancel GB and then resub monthly. I found no other way to just convert it online. My 3 month sub ends in March so, I think by Feb 15th I have to make this happen as well.


Yes, that was the plan.  And my 1 year sub also ends in March.  My no-buy lasts until early April but I can just subscribe later in the month and I should get April's box.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 15, 2015)

My year long came to an end and I contacted them to use my points for the next two months, they said I had to cancel the year long or I would be charged another year. So you do have to cancel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and purchase the monthly.

Hopefully they'll post spoilers early like they did this month.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 16, 2015)

Sigh.  January tracking:

1/15/2015        12:09 AM        Processed by USPS    ORLANDO, FL 32824

1/14/2015        09:01 AM        Delivery Exception     ORLANDO, FL 32837

1/14/2015        08:52 AM        Out for Delivery         ORLANDO, FL 32837

1/14/2015        05:00 AM        Arrived at USPS delivery unit            ORLANDO, FL 32837

1/13/2015        06:07 AM        Accepted by USPS     SMYRNA, GA 30080

1/10/2015        12:13 PM        Departing Newgistics Facility            ATLANTA, GA 30349-3623

1/10/2015        11:46 AM        Electronic Information Sent to USPS            ATLANTA, GA 30349-3623

1/10/2015        11:46 AM        Electronic Information Received by USPS   

1/9/2015          08:58 PM        Departing Newgistics Facility            Hebron, KY 41048

1/9/2015          01:34 AM        Inducted into Newgistics Network    Hebron, KY 41048

Well OF COURSE there was a delivery exception in Orlando.  Because I live in Smyrna, GA.  Glossybox's CS e-mail said (direct quote): "It looks like the USPS does not know what they are doing!"

Couldn't agree more.

Still, this isn't GB's fault (unless I find a faulty address label, but I doubt it if the box did initially make it to my regular post office).  Too bad, because this month was looking good.  I never get toners in subs but it's something I use every day.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 16, 2015)

@@SneakyBurrito - Out for Deliver in Orlando? I can't wait to see how this one turns out.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 16, 2015)

Kookymama said:


> @@SneakyBurrito - Out for Deliver in Orlando? I can't wait to see how this one turns out.


Agreed.  I have a vision of the USPS driver in Orlando yelling, "ROADTRIP!!!"


----------



## Danielle Dikos (Jan 18, 2015)

Just created a second account so I could order this...curious to see what will be in it!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 19, 2015)

danyodle said:


> Just created a second account so I could order this...curious to see what will be in it!


I hope it's a good one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Jan 19, 2015)

Has anyone seen spoilers for the January "Classic Box" they are promoting for purchase until Jan 31?


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jan 19, 2015)

sarap said:


> Has anyone seen spoilers for the January "Classic Box" they are promoting for purchase until Jan 31?


No and it's killing me!! Glossybox is being very tight lipped on Facebook and instagram about the contents of the box. I want to order it but I wanna know what's in it first.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 19, 2015)

I did purchase 3 overstock boxes back in October (?) not really wanting another past box. Fingers crossed they put out spoilers or I will have to pass.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 19, 2015)

sarap said:


> I did purchase 3 overstock boxes back in October (?) not really wanting another past box. Fingers crossed they put out spoilers or I will have to pass.


I'm afraid I'd end up with a 5th (or am I up to 6th?) September box.  I have 1500 glossy dots and would love to resub, but I'm waiting for a spoiler.

(I think it was the Sept box -- it was the Essie/OCC/Bvlgari/etc.)


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 19, 2015)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I'm afraid I'd end up with a 5th (or am I up to 6th?) September box.


This is the exact thought I had.  (And I only had two of that box.)

In other news, my January Glossybox has returned to Atlanta after its sojourn down to Orlando.  I might get it this week.  Or, you know, I might not.


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Jan 19, 2015)

Ok, wishful thinking but I am hoping it could be this box since they were putting these together for a promo recently. But most likely it will be another Sept box...which will be my third.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 19, 2015)

@ - Those items are a good thought. 

I just can't imagine they anticipated a sell out of the January box and were able to procure specific favorites just for a two week box.  if they did, wow!

My guess is that it will be items from October - December.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 20, 2015)

My January box arrived.  I am most looking forward to trying the toner as I don't have one in the liquid form.  I have some of the pad type things (Origins, FAB) that I am currently trying. Where I am trying to get through a stash of products, I am glad the other samples (serum, cleanser) are deluxe sizes.

It was also nice to get a "tool".   An eye shadow brush is definitely welcome.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm always excited for brushes!! I'm getting this box with points so no shipping notice here, hope it comes soon.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 20, 2015)

Tracking says mine was delivered today.  In the right city this time!  I hope my box had a good time at Disney World or whatever it was doing in Orlando for 3 days.  I'll see in an hour and a half when I get home from work.  I don't know if they're sending a replacement or not but I don't care, I'm happy as long as I get one box (but I will totally use all the stuff in two boxes if I end up with two).


----------



## Danielle Dikos (Jan 20, 2015)

Just got my box today. Was anyone else's eyeliner broken? I've only been subscribed to Glossybox since August and this is the 3rd box I've received with broken items. I feel silly complaining to them all the time!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 20, 2015)

I sort of forgot about this -- but my December box that was lost contained the Oh Susan blush.  When I received the replacement, it had a different blush (much lower value).  I sent an email asking if they had any of the Oh Susan left and they did not.  They did offer an alternate sample and gave me the list of what they had.  (I picked the Dr Lili Fan, btw.)  I'm putting the list in a spoiler b/c it's long, but it may help to determine what's in the January box #2.



Spoiler



12 Benefits Instant Healthy Hair Treatment
Benefit They're real mascara
Bulgari Eau Parfumee - au the Blanc Soap
Ciate Paint Pot - Kitten Heels
Dr Lili Fan Probiotic Eye Serum
Eslor Cream
Essie Madison Ave-Hue
Essie She's Pampered
GLAMGLOW Youthmud
Glossybox Blush
Juice Beauty Age Defy Moisturizer
Kneipp Lavender Herbal Bath
Kocostar Hair Therapy Mask
Kryolan Highlighter
Malin + Goetz Mojito Lip Balm
Mastey Therapy Spray
Philip B Detangling Mist
Proganix Anti Fade Cherry Blossom Weightless Argan Oil
Proganix PGX Curls Agave Nectar Scrunch Finish Spray and Defrizzant
Royal Apothic Moisturizing Body Creme
Rusk Dry Finishing Spray
SESHA Botanical Hydro Mask
SESHA Cell-White Brightening Mask
Skin Nutrition Cell-CPR
Strange Beautiful Duo Polish
Sumita Beauty Eyeshadow Pencil (Champagne)
Vince Camuto Parfum


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jan 21, 2015)

I got my box today and I love it! The brush is adorable and I'm excited to get a full size toner.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 21, 2015)

I have something weird going on with my toner bottle.  I have a drawer in my vanity of all my current skin care items.  I keep the items in a plastic organizer.  I can't stand this bottle up - its a tad tall for the drawer.  So, I placed it on its side.  It appears to leak out a bit.  I think its coming out under the cap.  Its not pouring out and I don't think I lost much at all.  Maybe I am imagining it. 

Other than that.  I have used to the toner twice and I like that its not harsh.  It feels soft on the skin.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jan 21, 2015)

My toner had leaked inside my box. It wasn't a ton ,but enough to warp the bottom of the box. All my skincare is in a shallow drawer as well, so i had to put this under my sink. I'm too afraid it will leak again.



Kookymama said:


> I have something weird going on with my toner bottle.  I have a drawer in my vanity of all my current skin care items.  I keep the items in a plastic organizer.  I can't stand this bottle up - its a tad tall for the drawer.  So, I placed it on its side.  It appears to leak out a bit.  I think its coming out under the cap.  Its not pouring out and I don't think I lost much at all.  Maybe I am imagining it.
> 
> Other than that.  I have used to the toner twice and I like that its not harsh.  It feels soft on the skin.


----------



## wadedl (Jan 21, 2015)

I think all the bottles leak just a bit. I could smell it before I opened my box. There was not enough missing from the bottle to realize it leaked though. None of my toners fit in my skincare drawer I just realized. I normally decant them into a small spray bottle since it's easier to get the cotton pad more evenly wet. But I like the Caudalie dispenser more than that now and the pump keeps it from leaking when it leans.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 21, 2015)

I did read somewhere that some people had their toner end up all inside the box - Completely drained of toner. 

Glad that wasn't the case for us MUTers


----------



## noireyna (Jan 21, 2015)

I got mine today and in the box was a $40 gift card to hellofresh.com....anyone else get this?


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 21, 2015)

@@noireyna - I got one too. I think this is the second time we got this. Maybe a month or two back?


----------



## Megan Langer (Jan 21, 2015)

I've been getting glossybox for about  two years now. I have heard horror stories about their terrible customer service but I have never had an issue until now..... The last three months I have received damaged product. I have been emailing the online "contact me" screen for three months with NO response. I messaged them via facebook on a whim and they responded quickly with a replacement would be sent. That was three weeks ago. No replacement, no shipping or tracking info. I got home from work last night to my Glossybox and the toner, every drop had leaked all over the box. The box is ruined, so I took a photo and sent it to them via the facebook message. I can't get a response. I have asked for an update on my replacement items with no response and now the toner just sent me over the edge. I cancelled my sub and have had it but does anyone have any ideas on how to get their attention? I would still like replacement items for the three damaged items at least. 

Thank you!


----------



## SaraP (Jan 21, 2015)

My box arrived yesterday and I'm much more excited now that it's in my greedy hands! I plan on going month to month until a great deal come along again, but Glossy is my most loved sub. I'm one of the people who has never had bad CS from them...facebook is always the quickest response for me, although I did call their 800 number once and was pleased. Goodluck @ and keep bugging them until you are taken care of (not that you should have too).


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh, that's a good idea! I'll have to go pick up a little travel spray bottle from target.



wadedl said:


> I think all the bottles leak just a bit. I could smell it before I opened my box. There was not enough missing from the bottle to realize it leaked though. None of my toners fit in my skincare drawer I just realized. I normally decant them into a small spray bottle since it's easier to get the cotton pad more evenly wet. But I like the Caudalie dispenser more than that now and the pump keeps it from leaking when it leans.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 21, 2015)

Score...

My replacement January Glossybox arrived today.  Even though I also got one yesterday.  (The one from yesterday is the one that took a trip to Orlando.)

No toner spills (well, haven't opened the second one yet but the first bottle is 100% full and there was no smell) but dust from the paper packing is all over the cleanser tube.

It's weird how their customer service is so inconsistent.  I had a problem last week (the detour to Orlando) and GB sent out a replacement right away.  Got a response in less than 2 hours.  Actually, I've never really had problems with them.  But clearly people have -- I've seen the complaints here and on FB.  People who aren't getting responses, have you tried twitter?  That's quickly becoming my favorite platform for customer service complaints (in fact, that's pretty much all my twitter feed is).  Because companies can't delete negative tweets, so it's in their best interest to deal with the problems.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 21, 2015)

I've always had good luck with emailing GB.  (I use the contact 'at' glossybox.com email addy.)

Even the one time they told me they couldn't adjust my 3 month subs so they would not overlap, but they would cancel my newest order (the discounted) if I wanted them to.  Turns out they cancelled my other non-discounted order, so yay!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Good luck!

It's funny -- I've been on the hunt for a good toner.  (ETA -- b/c even tho I'm out for Jan, I really wanted to try the toner, lol.  My brain just forgot to type that.)  I picked up Mario Badescu's aloe toner and while Paula's Choice/Beautypedia says it's way too minimalist, I like it.  NO irritation at all.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 21, 2015)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Score...
> 
> My replacement January Glossybox arrived today.  Even though I also got one yesterday.  (The one from yesterday is the one that took a trip to Orlando.)
> 
> ...


This is my go to spot for Uverse issues.  I'm always too chicken to actually msg them, but I do tweet at them.  (Passive-aggressive, much?)


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 21, 2015)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> This is my go to spot for Uverse issues. I'm always too chicken to actually msg them, but I do tweet at them. (Passive-aggressive, much?)


Oh, I'll message whomever!  The Body Shop shorted me an item from an order around Black Friday.  I was not getting responses to e-mails for weeks and I was not liking the 25 minutes on hold on the phone thing.  Got resolved via private messages on twitter in a day.  And my health insurance company has a proprietary online communication system that sucks, so I message them on twitter whenever their system is down.

But, public complaints via tweet are kind of cathartic.  Like when my favorite vegetarian restaurant went vegan (and they removed all my favorite cheese-laden items from the menu and started using some unpleasant-textured dairy substitutes in other dishes), I let them know all the reasons I wasn't coming back.  They didn't change their minds but my complaints are public and it was good to get things off my chest.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 21, 2015)

I received my box about a week ago, and sent a message saying I was a bit disappointed to have received a duplicate product (the truffle serum), as I didn't love it the first time. In under 2 hours(!) they had replied, but the e-mail got misfiled and I had forgotten about the whole thing until I received the "rate the customer service you received" e-mail today and went searching for it. I contacted them using the form on this page:

http://www.glossybox.com/contacts

Hera very kindly offered to send me a sample from the list spoiler tagged by @ a page or so back. I chose the Kneipp, which is also a duplicate sample for me (hangs head in shame), but one I really enjoyed the first time around.

It appears they've set up a support site:

https://support.glossybox.net/home

I wasn't able to log in, either because it requires a different password than the main account or I forgot my password (more likely), but might be worth a shot if you're not getting a response from their customer service?


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Jan 24, 2015)

noireyna said:


> I got mine today and in the box was a $40 gift card to hellofresh.com....anyone else get this?


Yeah, me too. Thank goodness because I lost the first one and I've been looking for it because I want to try this hellofresh.com. More than likely it'll be the least expensive option which is the vegetarian meal.



MeganandBay said:


> I've been getting glossybox for about  two years now. I have heard horror stories about their terrible customer service but I have never had an issue until now..... The last three months I have received damaged product. I have been emailing the online "contact me" screen for three months with NO response. I messaged them via facebook on a whim and they responded quickly with a replacement would be sent. That was three weeks ago. No replacement, no shipping or tracking info. I got home from work last night to my Glossybox and the toner, every drop had leaked all over the box. The box is ruined, so I took a photo and sent it to them via the facebook message. I can't get a response. I have asked for an update on my replacement items with no response and now the toner just sent me over the edge. I cancelled my sub and have had it but does anyone have any ideas on how to get their attention? I would still like replacement items for the three damaged items at least.
> 
> Thank you!


Call them. I emailed them and they responded the next day but I also called them a couple days later because I wanted the tracking number for the replacement item (to make sure they were sending the replacement) and they emailed it right over.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Jan 24, 2015)

Has anyone tried the toner yet? If so, can you tell me how you like it and if it works?


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 24, 2015)

BrierReviewer said:


> Has anyone tried the toner yet? If so, can you tell me how you like it and if it works?


It seems to work reasonably well. It's gentle and doesn't feel like it contains alcohol/witch hazel/astringents. I'm not a fan of the fruity scent. I will likely finish the bottle but not repurchase.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 24, 2015)

@@BrierReviewer - I have used it and I really like it.  I haven't used a toner in years.  I think they were called astringents in my acne days.  Its not drying and feels soft on the skin.  Very nice.


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 24, 2015)

Has anyone tried out the Teeez brush yet? I really wanted to try it out yesterday and spent a good ten minutes in the morning trying to find where I could have possibly stashed mine. Of course later in the day I realized that the reason I couldn't find it is that my box hasn't been shipped out yet. Oh glossybox...


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jan 25, 2015)

SneakyBurrito, on 21 Jan 2015 - 6:10 PM, said:





SneakyBurrito said:


> Score...
> 
> My replacement January Glossybox arrived today.  Even though I also got one yesterday.  (The one from yesterday is the one that took a trip to Orlando.)
> 
> It's weird how their customer service is so inconsistent.  I had a problem last week (the detour to Orlando) and GB sent out a replacement right away.  Got a response in less than 2 hours.  Actually, I've never really had problems with them.  But clearly people have -- I've seen the complaints here and on FB.  *People who aren't getting responses, have you tried twitter?  That's quickly becoming my favorite platform for customer service complaints (in fact, that's pretty much all my twitter feed is).  Because companies can't delete negative tweets, so it's in their best interest to deal with the problems.*


I've not even received shipping notification of my box yet, how are you receiving a replacement of the January box already?   &lt;_&lt; ...   Not mad at you of course, just wondering where in hell's half acre are they 'packing' my box...

Will try twitter  B) as per your suggestion!


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jan 25, 2015)

FormosaHoney said:


> I've not even received shipping notification of my box yet, how are you receiving a replacement of the January box already?   ...   Not mad at you of course, just wondering where in hell's half acre are they 'packing' my box...


Same here! I cannot figure out how GB organizes their shipments.

btw, I'm on a monthly sub. Been in "pack" mode for 2 weeks now.  I'm kinda hoping I still get the "regular" January box rather than the "classic" one.


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 25, 2015)

@@FormosaHoney @@Jay.Aitch.Gee  I'm in the same boat with you. My box has been in packing mode for the last couple of weeks. I just resubbed this month to take advantage of the 6-free gifts deal with a 6-month sub so I figured that the additional items that are supposed to be added to my box had pushed the shipping date back for it. I guess if I don't get a shipping notification tomorrow I will try emailing them to see what is up with my January box.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jan 25, 2015)

@Jay.Aitch.Gee is that JHG? @, just for comparison...  I'm an annual sub, nothing extra's being added to mine and mine's been in the 'packing' mode for the past couple of weeks as well.  

I'm in DC, just moved here.  When I was in Colorado, my box would come SO 'on time' that it would surprise me, LOL...

East coast fulfilment center, you are the weakest link...


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 25, 2015)

The Classic box is only for those that signed up after the January box was sold out. At least that is how its being explained. Glossy does ship the last week of the month, first week of the next. Not sure why it goes out in stages like this as many of us have received them. Hope you all get your boxes soon. Its a nice one.


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 25, 2015)

@FormosaHoney  Yeah, my hypothesis went straight out the window when I read the posts you and Jay.Aitch.Gee made today!  Hopefully, we will get shipping notices soon...


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks for the responses ladies! I have gotten my boxes for the previous 3 months in the first or second week of the following month (December's box came on January 13, for instance), but with a handful of ppl here already getting January boxes, I started to wonder about mine. I felt kinda bad for it - all these other boxes were getting shipped out, and there was mine, sitting forlornly at the warehouse like the latchkey kid who doesn't get to go on the field trip because his parents forgot to sign his permission slip....

I will keep my hopes up. Maybe it is an East Coast thing. And since we're supposed to get like, 47 feet of snow from the Snowmageddonocalypse this week, it will probably delay things further  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 @@FormosaHoney - indeed it is JHG!! The ol' initials.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 25, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> btw, I'm on a monthly sub. Been in "pack" mode for 2 weeks now. I'm kinda hoping I still get the "regular" January box rather than the "classic" one.


Now I have two of the regular January box.  (If this is the way they run things, no wonder they ran out of January boxes.)


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jan 25, 2015)

Lol...3 minutes ago, I got a shipping email for my box. Shipping out at 10:50 pm on a Sunday? You crazy, Glossybox!


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 26, 2015)

@@Jay.Aitch.Gee  Me too! Looks like mine shipped out on the 22nd. Woohoo!


----------



## SaraP (Jan 27, 2015)

I've tried the brush, it's similar to my Mac 127. Really it's a cross between the 127 and the 239. Good for packing color on the lid or blending out the crease. Just like the mac ones it's not super soft, but not scratchy.


----------



## shy32 (Jan 28, 2015)

I have been subscribed since July and get billed every 3 months. When I was charged for the current 3 months (JAN.,FEB.,MAR.) I received an email welcoming me, like I was a new subscriber. My dashboard shows my correct history. Anyways I saw that a lot of you had already received your box and I hadn't even got shipping notification. I called and cs said it had just been sent out (this is last week).

I just looked at my dashboard and it had updated with January's surveys and instead of getting the teeez eyeshadow brush it shows a Tarte under cover lover bamboo concealer brush.

Sorry that I rambled on and on. Is anyone else getting this brush?


----------



## linda37027 (Jan 28, 2015)

shy32 said:


> I have been subscribed since July and get billed every 3 months. When I was charged for the current 3 months (JAN.,FEB.,MAR.) I received an email welcoming me, like I was a new subscriber. My dashboard shows my correct history. Anyways I saw that a lot of you had already received your box and I hadn't even got shipping notification. I called and cs said it had just been sent out (this is last week).
> 
> I just looked at my dashboard and it had updated with January's surveys and instead of getting the teeez eyeshadow brush it shows a Tarte under cover lover bamboo concealer brush.
> 
> Sorry that I rambled on and on. Is anyone else getting this brush?


I just got my box today and I also got the Tarte brush. Everything else is the same. It is a concealer brush. I haven't tried it yet, but seems good quality.


----------



## shy32 (Jan 28, 2015)

linda37027 said:


> I just got my box today and I also got the Tarte brush. Everything else is the same. It is a concealer brush. I haven't tried it yet, but seems good quality.


I could use a concealer brush, I looked at it on tarte's website and I am glad I'm receiving it


----------



## SaraP (Jan 29, 2015)

Oh I would love that brush!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 29, 2015)

Oh, Glossybox.
 
This is the list of occupations on one of the January surveys.


Option 1
Option 2
High school student
University student
Employee
Civil servant
Freelancer
Homemaker
Unemployed
Retired
I want to be option 2 when I grow up!


----------



## SaraP (Jan 29, 2015)

I swear Glossybox must be an awesome company to work for... They are all day drinking over there!


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 29, 2015)

I think the same thing sometimes.

On another note with the surveys. They have been quite detailed the last few times. I wish they would break the hair care question into two parts. Shampoo/Conditioner and styling products. I would check the box for styling but, I don't love shampoos.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 29, 2015)

Kookymama said:


> On another note with the surveys. They have been quite detailed the last few times. I wish they would break the hair care question into two parts. Shampoo/Conditioner and styling products. I would check the box for styling but, I don't love shampoos.


Actually, I picked hair products and they gave you further options to narrow it down.  Unfortunately, not quite the options I was looking for.  But I have seriously loved some of the spray-on products lately.  The Philip B spray, the Proganix, and the 12 Benefits most of all.  I don't really think of them as styling products and I also don't think of them as shampoo and conditioner (there may have been other choices, too, I just don't remember).

On the plus side, I now have 1080 Glossydots.  I'm going to cancel so my yearly doesn't auto-renew.  Then I'm going to re-sign up in April on a month-to-month and try to redeem the Glossydots then.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 29, 2015)

Shoot, I wish I knew that if I clicked on hair care, it would have presented more options. I love the Alterna Plumping Strand expand and Philip B I received in prior boxes.  Both give my hair oomph.  I have purchased the Alterna 3 times. Oh well, next time I will choose hair care and see what happens.

I have enough glossydots for a free box too.  Yeah!


----------



## Boadicea (Jan 30, 2015)

I just received my Glossybox today and got the Tarte brush too instead of the other advertised brush. Also my Kueshi toner isn't full all the way to the top of the bottle. Is that how it is supposed to be?


----------



## candes (Jan 30, 2015)

Boadicea said:


> I just received my Glossybox today and got the Tarte brush too instead of the other advertised brush. Also my Kueshi toner isn't full all the way to the top of the bottle. Is that how it is supposed to be?


My toner was full to the top.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 30, 2015)

Some of the toners have had problems during shipping and leaked, it's a pretty widespread problem and I'm sure GlossyBox is aware of it I've seen it on quite a few websites.


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Jan 31, 2015)

Any word on what's in the "Classic Glossybox"?


----------



## Danielle Dikos (Jan 31, 2015)

Well...I was supposed to be getting the classic box which shipped a few days ago... but today I got 6 new surveys...all for the items that were in the regular January glossybox. That I already have. Needless to say I am not happy. Hoping this is some kind of error.


----------



## Christine Radice (Feb 2, 2015)

I too was supposed to get the classic but my surveys show the same items everyone else got. Tracking shows my box will arrive tomorrow so we shall see! I had only resubscribed because I saw an image and impulsively thought Thursday Friday was going to be part of February boxes - I have collected 6 or 7 of those bags from FabFitFun and just love them. I now know I ought to take a breath and wait a night before jumping back into a subscription.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 7, 2015)

Has anyone gotten the classic box yet?? I'm dying to know what's in it lol


----------



## blm00 (Feb 7, 2015)

littlemissnurse said:


> Has anyone gotten the classic box yet?? I'm dying to know what's in it lol


I was wondering that myself, so I did a search on Instagram to see if anyone had posted photos.  One person posted a picture of hers and it had the Sesha mask, Naobay lotion, Progranix Anti-Fade spray, They're Real mascara, and the highlighter they had back in September.  Glad I didn't get that box!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 8, 2015)

My January box (classic) included these things:



Spoiler



Vichy Cleanser
SKIN&amp;CO ROMA Truffle Therapy Serum
TEEEZ Flat Brush
KUESHI Revitalizing Face Toner



I liked the box but I ended up cancelling for next month in an effort to cut back on subscriptions. I do this from time to time and then decide I want to be a subscriber again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 8, 2015)

blm00 said:


> I was wondering that myself, so I did a search on Instagram to see if anyone had posted photos. One person posted a picture of hers and it had the Sesha mask, Naobay lotion, Progranix Anti-Fade spray, They're Real mascara, and the highlighter they had back in September. Glad I didn't get that box!


I'm glad I didn't either cause I still have all of that stuff lol


----------

